# صناعة غراء الخشب



## شاكراحمدعبيد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم اخواني العزاء ارجو ممن لدية المعرفة عن كيفية صناعة الغراء الخشب وشكرا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
والله يا ريت وبالسرعة القصوى لاني عنجد كتير محتاج الها
وشكرا كتير للاستاذ مهدي الانسان المحترم يلي ما بخل على حدا بعلمو 
وشكرا كتير لكل اعضاء الموقع 
السلام عليكم


----------



## ياسر معوض السباعى (22 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى العزيز
إن الغراء الخاصة بتصنيع الخشب تسمى urea formaldehyde glue وهى عبارة عن بوليمير ناتج كمن إتحاد الفورمالين مع اليوريا فى وسط حامضى 
يستخدم معه مصلب وهو كلوريد الأمنيوم . هذا الغراء يسخدم فى درجة حرارة 150 وتحت ضغط


----------



## الجميزة (17 يناير 2010)

ياسر معوض السباعى قال:


> أخى العزيز
> إن الغراء الخاصة بتصنيع الخشب تسمى urea formaldehyde glue وهى عبارة عن بوليمير ناتج كمن إتحاد الفورمالين مع اليوريا فى وسط حامضى
> يستخدم معه مصلب وهو كلوريد الأمنيوم . هذا الغراء يسخدم فى درجة حرارة 150 وتحت ضغط


 
أخي العزيز.............
هل هو نفس النوع المستعمل في تثبيت الفواصل الخشبيه لأنه حسب علمي أن أساسها مادة p v a ولك الشكر


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (18 يناير 2010)

لي اضافه في هذا المجال يرجى قرائتها


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
اخي الفتى النبيل اين توجد اضافتك لاني مهتم بهذا الموضوع جدا 
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (20 يناير 2010)

abdulaziz_8120 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> اخي الفتى النبيل اين توجد اضافتك لاني مهتم بهذا الموضوع جدا
> وشكرا جزيلا لك


 

Polyvinyl acetate (PVA) is a rubbery synthetic polymer. It is prepared by polymerization of vinyl acetate monomer, also referred to as VAM.
As an emulsion in water, PVA is sold as an adhesive for porous materials, particularly wood, paper, and cloth. It is the most commonly used wood glue, both as "white glue" and the yellow "carpenter's glue." PVA is widely used in bookbinding and book arts due to its flexibility, and because it is non-acidic, unlike many other polymers.

PVA is a common copolymer with more expensive acrylics, used extensively in paper, paint and industrial coatings, referred to as vinyl acrylics. It can also be used to protect cheese from fungi and humidity. It is slowly attacked by alkali, forming acetic acid as a hydrolysis product. Boron compounds like boric acid or borax will form tackifying precipitates by causing the polymer to cross-link.

PVA is also commonly recommended for use in making leather handcrafted works and papier-mâché.
*Source(s):*

Wikipedia!
هذه المعلومات عن الغراء الخشبي الابيض المعروف 
وهي قيمه ومفيده جدا اقراقها واسأل اسئلتك


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (20 يناير 2010)

*اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصقر30 

 
للعلم إني لست كيميائيا لكن هذا ما فهمته وصحح لي إن كنت على خطأ 
من أجل الحصول على غراء للخشب بجب أن نديب pva في الماء . إن كان هذا صحيح فما هي المواد التي يمكن إن تلعب هذا الدور مع المقدير
وهل لذيك الطريقة لصنع غراء الخشب بستعمال الجلود أو العظام 
جزاك الله عني كل خير

غراء الخشب بستعمال الجلود أو العظام لا علم لي ولكن كنت اذيب قديما مادة لاصقة مشهوره عند اهل الموبيليا لتلبيس قشره البلوط واصلها من العظام تذاب بالماء الساخن
من أجل الحصول على غراء للخشب بجب أن نديب pva في الماء صحيح ولكن العملية معقدة ليست خلط باختصار مكلفة جدا 100 الف دولار اعتقد ليس من باب التعقيد ولكن حصل المواد التي ذكرتها وانا جاهز 
للعلم مادة الpva هي بودرة او مثل حبات الملح حيث يطلق مجازا على الغراءpva ومادة فينيل استيت مونمر وامونيوم بير سلفيت كمساعد للتفاعل ومواد اخرى متوفره المهم ما ذكرتة لك


وبالتوفيق*


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (18 أبريل 2010)

اسلام عليكم ارجو افادتي عن مكان بيع هذه المواد وشكرا


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (18 أبريل 2010)

علمن اني من العراق


----------



## abdelaliali (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرجاء اريد شرح بالعربية*



الفتىالنبيل قال:


> polyvinyl acetate (pva) is a rubbery synthetic polymer. It is prepared by polymerization of vinyl acetate monomer, also referred to as vam.
> As an emulsion in water, pva is sold as an adhesive for porous materials, particularly wood, paper, and cloth. It is the most commonly used wood glue, both as "white glue" and the yellow "carpenter's glue." pva is widely used in bookbinding and book arts due to its flexibility, and because it is non-acidic, unlike many other polymers.
> 
> Pva is a common copolymer with more expensive acrylics, used extensively in paper, paint and industrial coatings, referred to as vinyl acrylics. It can also be used to protect cheese from fungi and humidity. It is slowly attacked by alkali, forming acetic acid as a hydrolysis product. Boron compounds like boric acid or borax will form tackifying precipitates by causing the polymer to cross-link.
> ...


..........................الرجاء اريد شرح بالعربية....................
وشكرا على المجهود


----------

